# CRS and Yellow Shrimp?



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it ok to keep them together in the same tank? I have a well established planted 10 gallon that has yellow shrimp (50) in it already. The PH is currently 6.8 and I'm working to drop it lower. I know they won`t interbreed. Will the yellow shrimp upset the CRS? Is it best to move the yellows to another tank?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Bigdaddyo said:


> Is it ok to keep them together in the same tank? I have a well established planted 10 gallon that has yellow shrimp (50) in it already. The PH is currently 6.8 and I'm working to drop it lower. I know they won`t interbreed. Will the yellow shrimp upset the CRS? Is it best to move the yellows to another tank?


I think your ph is fine. You should move them if you really want to breed crs successfully. coz they gonna compete with the food, bacteria and algaes


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> I think your ph is fine. You should move them if you really want to breed crs successfully. coz they gonna compete with the food, bacteria and algaes


I have 6-7 berried females right now. Will moving them cause the females to drop the eggs?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

The problem with keeping neo's and card's together is finding the perfect water overlap that they will both breed in, which is usually hard as they don't have really overlapping boundaries. Some people keep them together and have success, but even when they do, they are probably not both breeding to maximum potential. Neo's can do ok in a bit lower pH but they generally like a higher gH/kH, which crystals don't like as much, so even if you find a perfect balance, someone may survive and breed a bit, but it won't be optimal water for them in the long run, someone will suffer molting problems either from the gH being too low or too high, etc.


My opinion anyways, yours (and others) millage may vary.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

+1 for what getochkn has said. I have my lower grade crs in with my cherries, and they all berry, have babies, and some do mature, but I am sure if they were in separate tanks set up for each type, they would populate more.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

neos will adapt to most conditions above 6.0pH. Just give it afew months


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have kept both together at one time, however what I did find is like ALL Neos they will outcompete for the food. CRS will be the losers here....they are slower to the plate and Neos are prolific breeders, so your babies will outnumber the CRS babies and in the end you may end up losing your CRS because they are not getting a fair share of the food.

Best to keep them separate IMO.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> I have kept both together at one time, however what I did find is like ALL Neos they will outcompete for the food. CRS will be the losers here....they are slower to the plate and Neos are prolific breeders, so your babies will outnumber the CRS babies and in the end you may end up losing your CRS because they are not getting a fair share of the food.
> 
> Best to keep them separate IMO.


agreed. I recently removed 98% of my RCS from my shrimp tank. Still sum buggers i miss


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will take and put them in their own tank.


----------

